# What interests and hobbies do intuitive types have?



## SahiLulu (Apr 9, 2015)

Just name everything that comes to your mind except of MBTI because otherwise you wouldn't be here, right?! :tongue: :wink: I would also like to know what you generally like to talk about and how your conversations differ from those of sensory types.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

My general impression is that intuitives are in general interested in ideas and possibilities, while sensors are more interested in physical and practical activities. It depends on the type of intuition and sensory the person use, considering the functions. I think this answer is ridiculous because we all already "know" this, but I also think it is ridiculous to create such a thick wall between intuitives and sensors, like they are not the same creatures.


----------



## SahiLulu (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, of course, i didn't want to make a big wall between intuitives and sensors. I just wanted to get a more concrete answer, you know. I'd like to meet some of them and I'd like to know. Do you like music or sport? Which sorts of science and so on... Everything you can imagine. What was your favourite subject at school? What do you like in your freetime? Which of the conversations that sensors have do you sometimes find boring (or if not - then just forget this point)? I am intuitive, too and I'd like to know more about other intuitives because I think I haven't met many of them, yet.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

I would say things that are abstract to the point that they seem nonsensical or not pragmatic to most tend to be dominated more exclusively by intuitives. Obscure branches of theoretical physics and very spacey abstract art come to mind.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

- sports (karate and volleyball; karate in particular)
- drawing
- geology
- astronomy
- mythology
- languages (hinstory of languages, ancient languages, modern languages...)
- TV series and anime (wow I'm lame)
- videogames (expecially strategy and fighting games)
- going for hikes


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

i don't know about all intuitives. The only big difference from normal people (sensors) I've noticed is our like for imaginary things.
Myself and my spouse were at a kid's birthday party. 
I asked him, "You ready to go?" 
We weren't going home, we were leaving the adults so we could go play the arcade games.
We spent most of the time at the theater simulation and tried to pretend we were really in the simulation by sitting certain ways to decrease our peripheral view. Our conversation was "If I had this at home I would ___" some modification to make it seem more real. 

A lot of "what if" talk with no real conclusion. That is our interest in conversations.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

SahiLulu said:


> Yes, of course, i didn't want to make a big wall between intuitives and sensors. I just wanted to get a more concrete answer, you know. I'd like to meet some of them and I'd like to know. Do you like music or sport? Which sorts of science and so on... Everything you can imagine. What was your favourite subject at school? What do you like in your freetime? Which of the conversations that sensors have do you sometimes find boring (or if not - then just forget this point)? I am intuitive, too and I'd like to know more about other intuitives because I think I haven't met many of them, yet.


I understand. I apologize if my post came off as rude. I also think there is a difference, but it depends a lot on functions. I wrote what I wrote because many people in here seem to think that intuitives and sensors are so different they cannot be friends, sensors doesn't understand anything written and intuitives don't know how to kick a football etc.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, I had a ton of interests and used to be completely obsessed with them. They were like my lovers.

Programming with Perl/ASP.net/PHP in primary school, they were all the rage then. History and literature in middle school, physics and pure maths in highschool. All kinds of fiction/detective novels/horror novels all my life. City building and RTS video games. Evolutionary psychology in uni, which led me to MBTI now.

Most of my friends are sensors and I'm very grateful that they accepted my nerdy interests. I wouldn't bore them out talking about my crap though :kitteh: We mostly just joke around and be goofy together. I don't get why people say sensors and intuitives are incompatible, we are actually pretty similar, just with different interests. I do feel bored sometimes when they talk about things I'm not interested in, but I'm sure they have compromised something on their side too.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Harizu said:


> - TV series and anime (wow I'm lame)


I stand with you in solidarity.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I have practical hobbies. Cycling, woodworking and so on. Im really not interesting. Im not much for reading either (imagine that). I like theoretical subjects and ideas but they dont create endless interest in me. Theyre limited. A philosophical idea is fun and all, but after stating it, Id rather find and application for it than discuss itx possible uses in detail.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

Hobbies: music (listen to it, sing, play guitar...), films (love watching the type of films that can reach your heart in a meaningful way), books (the same as films), writing stories...

In conversations, if I'm a little overwhelmed I prefer not to talk about anything because I enjoy deep topics and therefore I need an adequate amount of energy to think about it.


----------

